# How to enable Turbo Core on Ryzen



## zsolt (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi, 

I have an Amd Ryzen 5 2400GE (Default TDP / TDP 35W) with a base clock of 3.2Ghz and Max Boost Clock of 3.8Ghz. Motherboard is a Gigabyte B450M S2H.
How to enable higher frequencies? Looks like 3200Mhz is the highest identified by the system. In Bios, I have "Core Performance Boost - Enabled" , "SMT mode is Disabled"


```
root@ryzen:~ # sysctl dev.cpu.0                                                 
 dev.cpu.0.cx_method: C1/hlt C2/io                                               
 dev.cpu.0.cx_usage_counters: 35081 28558                                        
 dev.cpu.0.cx_usage: 55.12% 44.87% last 8317us                                   
 dev.cpu.0.cx_lowest: C2                                                         
 dev.cpu.0.cx_supported: C1/1/1 C2/2/400                                         
 dev.cpu.0.freq_levels: 3200/4320 2300/2242 1600/1400                            
 dev.cpu.0.freq: 1600                                                            
 dev.cpu.0.temperature: 54.1C                                                    
 dev.cpu.0.%parent: acpi0                                                        
 dev.cpu.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=none _UID=0                                            
 dev.cpu.0.%location: handle=\_PR_.C000                                          
 dev.cpu.0.%driver: cpu                                                          
 dev.cpu.0.%desc: ACPI CPU
```

Any thoughts?


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 2, 2019)

Try powerd(8) or better powerdxx(8) ( sysutils/powerdxx )

Nomenclature:
Intel - Turbo Boost
AMD - Turbo-Core

References:
"Ryzen 7 Frequency", Thread 68188
"Improved Intel Turbo Boost status/control"
"Processor boosting control" (Linux)

Also have a look at cpufreq(4) in general. Section SYSCTL VARIABLES might be of interest.


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 2, 2019)

zsolt said:


> ... "SMT mode is Disabled"


I'm not sure if disabling SMT has an impact on Turbo- Core.


----------



## CraigHB (Aug 2, 2019)

Interested in this as well.  Planning to build a new desktop system based on Ryzen and wondering how Turbo works on that.  Current/last is Intel prior to Turbo.


----------



## zsolt (Aug 2, 2019)

I tried powerd in hiadaptive mode and powerdxx, too with no effect. Also, I tried to load my sistem with "Load optimized defaults" in Bios and still nothing.


----------

